# Alternatives for fly tying materials...



## jettman96

For the sake of convenience, availability or cost, what Fly tying materials do you guys have an alternatives for?

I found the $1 spinner baits at Wal-Mart to be a good source for rubber legs.  Lots of different colors.

Any good ones for chenille?  I found marabou boas at Hobby Lobby but they tend to be a bit messy and limited colors.


----------



## The Longhunter

Won't help  you at this moment, but a lot of my fly tying, jig tying material is bought on the cheap the day after Christmas and Easter.  Plenty of flashabou substitutes, chenille substitutes, rattan, gold flashy stuff, mylar tubing (package tying stuff) and other stuff you can use creatively.

I've used the boas too for muddlers.  They have black, what more can you use.  

Regularly cruise the aisles of Hobby Lobby and Michaels.  Don't even know the name of the stuff, but the cord the kids use to make beaded bracelets makes good legs,  all sorts of different types of beads for heads, spinner bodies


----------



## Paymaster

I buy cat whiskers, bow string silencers, after deer season in the clearance areas.They make great legs. Also, bungy cords offer an endless supply of rubber leg material as well. You can find all sorts of tinsel substitutes in the craft aisles and as stated earlier,especially after Christmas.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

Sewing stores like Hancock Fabrics can be gold mines as well.


----------



## EverGreen1231

You could use yarn rather than dubbing in a pinch...


----------



## fish hawk

Hobby Lobby.


----------



## jettman96

Thanks guys!  I did pick up three of the Marabou Boas (Black, Yellow and White).  I picked up some more colors at BPS I'll be curious how messy the "Fly Tying" marabou is compared to the boas.

What sort of things do you guys use in place of the bead heads?

Going to head to Hobby Lobby or JoAnn's some time soon to see what chenille options they have.  That just looks like something I'll go through quite a bit and I'm thinking there is a more cost effective alternative to what BPS offers.


----------



## jettman96

Has anyone used synthetic wine corks to make their own popper bodies?  I just spun one on my dremel and they are considerably more dense than the flip flop foam but can still be easily shaped with fine grit sandpaper on a Popsicle stick. 

I'll let ya know if I run into any other issues with this stuff.


----------



## The Longhunter

jettman96 said:


> Has anyone used synthetic wine corks to make their own popper bodies?  I just spun one on my dremel and they are considerably more dense than the flip flop foam but can still be easily shaped with fine grit sandpaper on a Popsicle stick.
> 
> I'll let ya know if I run into any other issues with this stuff.



I use both the synthetic and natural ones.  The density gives them a little extra "oomph" and they hold paint great.  I run a 1/8 " stove bolt through them and use my drill for a lathe.  I use the drill because I can  mount it in a vise and use both hands.  

I use emery boards from Wally World.  Well I think they are from WM because I tend to "liberate" them from the bathroom, if you know what I mean.


----------



## jettman96

The Longhunter said:


> I use both the synthetic and natural ones.  The density gives them a little extra "oomph" and they hold paint great.  I run a 1/8 " stove bolt through them and use my drill for a lathe.  I use the drill because I can't mount it in a vise and use both hands.
> 
> I use emery boards from Wally World.  Well I think they are from WM because I tend to "liberate" them from the bathroom, if you know what I mean.



I found everything you have said to be very true.  I use a darning needle in my dremel while mounted in a vise.  

I found the emery boards at my Son's orthodontist as swag on the counter. LOL


----------



## jettman96

I tried the natural corks the other day and I have to say I REALLY prefer the Synthetic cork because it is a VERY consistent density all the way through.  They also take paint very well.

Found a bag of 100 on Amazon for $30 (free shipping with Prime).


----------



## NCHillbilly

If you hunt, don't forget that most small game fur and feathers are great material, as well as deer hair. Some of the better hair-wing dry flies I've seen were tied with possum hair. I used to have a yaller housecat that had the perfect texture and color of fur for March Brown imitations. He usually looked like he had mange for a couple months in late winter when I was tying a lot.


----------



## jettman96

NCHillbilly said:


> I used to have a yaller housecat that had the perfect texture and color of fur for March Brown imitations. He usually looked like he had mange for a couple months in late winter when I was tying a lot.




  
That's good stuff!


----------



## The Longhunter

jettman96 said:


> I tried the natural corks the other day and I have to say I REALLY prefer the Synthetic cork because it is a VERY consistent density all the way through.  They also take paint very well.
> 
> Found a bag of 100 on Amazon for $30 (free shipping with Prime).



Yeah, but you have to drink cheap wine to get the synthetic corks.


----------



## chobrown

The Longhunter said:


> Yeah, but you have to drink cheap wine to get the synthetic corks.



I guess I need to upgrade my wine....... Mine comes in a box


----------



## jettman96

The Longhunter said:


> Yeah, but you have to drink cheap wine to get the synthetic corks.



After a couple of glasses does it matter???


----------

